# west mids meet, Penkridge Tue 14-11-06



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Our Normal mothly meet at the spread eagle pub, Gailey, penkridge, Staffs.
Good food, company and cars on offer to all who wish to come,
Normal start time for around 7-30 ish.
So lets start the list please [smiley=drummer.gif]

Fraser

PS baggie boy, you best come so we can have a look at the new wheels and grille! [smiley=pimp2.gif]
Map and directions









List so far
TThriller
TTminxx
Yogibear
Baggie boy
TTlaw
TTK


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

My own personal invitation, how could I possibly refuse!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down Fraser.

Steve


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Be good to have you along again steve.
Found this on web was told you were looking to compliment your car?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

It would be mighty unusual for me not to be at one of your meets Fraser :-*

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Would have come to this one - but am in Spain that week. 

Next time!


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be ok for this one ..!!

Fraser & Dave it was to see you both last night for the East Mids Meet ,
I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of Fraser's wheels & Dave i enjoyed the drive back, much more entertaining than the drive going ...all that traffic.

Let Gill know that my new phone was ok after i had dropped it, i know she showed concern,but i was annoyed with myself for dropping it, so please say sorry to her if i appeared grumpy as i got in the car quickly .

see you on the 14th chaps.

Kev


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> Should be ok for this one ..!!
> 
> Fraser & Dave it was to see you both last night for the East Mids Meet ,
> I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of Fraser's wheels & Dave i enjoyed the drive back, much more entertaining than the drive going ...all that traffic.
> ...


Gill spots posts before I get the chance! She can post a reply herself! Grumpy? Didnt notice mate 

Yeah, good drive back. Even better that we managed to catch Ant up too and have a three car run. Pity we didn get away at the same time as Fraser though. See you on the 14th.

Kev, have you seen Lottie's post for meeting at The Watermans? Wrong week for me...

Dave


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Kev, no need for apology. I didnt notice you were grumpy 

Glad your phone ok, it certainly landed very heavily!![/quote]

Gill


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Gill

Ok thanks for letting me know .

I like your username/avatar - very cool ..!!!!

Dave

Can't do LoTTie's meet either as i'm off to Germany on the 20th.

See you both on the 14th

Kev


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I like your avatar better Kev


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL...!!!!!! ':lol:'


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like its going to be a good night again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will start a list on the first thread. [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Fraser,

Dave and I will be at the Spread Eagle, on the 14th too  

Gill


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Our Normal monthly meet at the spread eagle pub, Gailey, penkridge, Staffs.
> Good food, company and cars on offer to all who wish to come,
> Normal start time for around 7-30 ish.
> So lets start the list please [smiley=drummer.gif]
> ...


..................*^-----* No TThriller 



TThriller said:


> It would be mighty unusual for me not to be at one of your meets Fraser :-*
> 
> Dave





TT-Minxx said:


> Fraser,
> 
> Dave and I will be at the Spread Eagle, on the 14th too
> 
> Gill


Yep, just like I said on my reply on 27 Oct... Cant see how you missed that one Fraser...

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

how could i forget you and Gill [smiley=oops.gif] 
The mainstay of the group


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> how could i forget you and Gill [smiley=oops.gif]
> The mainstay of the group


Indeed my friend!!! :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm working in Liverpool on the 14th and I'll either be finished very early or very late....  BUT if I finish in the middle I'll call in on the way home to Warwick to meet some new faces (and some I've met before!  ) and eat lots!! 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Will be great to have you along, hope you can make it as i have heard a lot about you(off Dave)
If not i will see you at your first meet at the waterman
  
Fraser
Have sent you a pm


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi folks ,

Sorry but i won't be able to make it tomorrow ,
shit's hit the fan at work, sorry .......

Kev :twisted: (TTK)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

dont worry Kev
im sure it wont be long before we meet up again
Fraser [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Fraser 
Sorry couldn't make it tonight, only just got in  
See you all at the next one.


----------

